# What would the world be like if Pokémon existed?



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 19, 2010)

What do you think would happen to the way we live and communicate nowadays, if all of a sudden, Pokémon became reality?

I think that it would be cool to have some Pokémon of your own, but those Pokémon might be incredibly dangerous, because games/manga/anime ? real life. Lots of attacks from Pokémon could seriously hurt people, even if they had a 'friendly' intention. Imagine getting hit by some Pokémon using Water Gun: the Pokémon really shoots a bullet made out of water, and because of the massive impact it has, you might even die. Another example: a Pokémon uses Flamethrower: you get hit and you either get a 3rd degree burn or you're dead.
If you want to capture a Pokémon, or if you want it to leave from the forest you wish to cut down (just giving examples here), they will most likely offer some serious resistance, just like real animals but with even more powerful attacks.
Terrorism: some people might misuse the abilities of certain Pokémon. Think of someone driving by a house and all of a sudden, he/she throws an Electrode through the window. The house could explode and no one can ever blame the person that cause it, because "_it was the Pokémon, not me!_"

Then again, not all Pokémon will be dangerous (like, let's say, Caterpie?) and if one were to train one of those friendly Pokémon, he/she might be able to fight and capture stronger Pokémon, and so on. And some good guys (the police? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) can then track down everyone they know that can possible have cruel intentions and battle them. Kinda like the games/manga/anime.

So, all in all, I think it would be pretty cool to have Pokémon in real life, but there will be higher risks.


----------



## Raika (Jun 19, 2010)

A real life walking, fighting genital as a pet?
DO WANT


----------



## Theraima (Jun 19, 2010)

YEAH GIEF THEM NOW


Would be hella cool, tho Pokémon's exist but Pokeballs dont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if we had Pokeballs it would be awesome.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 19, 2010)

Pokemon in real life? DO NOT WANT.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 19, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I think that it would be cool to have some Pokémon of your own, but those Pokémon might be incredibly dangerous, because games/manga/anime ? real life.


Then, we blow the shit out of them. What can a Diagla do to two missiles locked on him?
I wouldn't mind having a Entei with me at all times, though. It'll make law enforcement much harder, though. The only reason this type of crazy stuff doesn't happen in the games is because the characters are all dang hippies!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 19, 2010)

Imagine catching a celebi


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 19, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Imagine catching a celebi


Shoot it with an old-fashioned pistol to weaken it.
Catch it with your Pokéball and bring it to the nearest Pokémon Center/Hospital.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 19, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you saw the 4th movie?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 19, 2010)

If that's true, the first pokemon that i am gonna get would be drowsee and next, i would catch a gasty, and from that point, i will plan my goal for world domination and hopefully i don't derail from my goal too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, i probably find ash and bash him up for being a noob.


----------



## Njrg (Jun 19, 2010)

Why hasn't PETA protested Pokemon yet?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 19, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one where Celebi travels through time and some shit happens with Vicious and Team Rocket? I haven't seen it.
Just looked it up.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 19, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> *snip
> The one where Celebi travels through time


Thats what i was talking about.


----------



## Bowza (Jun 19, 2010)

Little boys with bugs would wear tiny shorts, Njrg would have a field day!


----------



## wicked-MF (Jun 19, 2010)

Pokemon in real?! that would be awesome O.O
but imagine what a desaster could be if trainers battle each other with pokemon such as Tyranitar..one hyperbeam or earthquake would totaly destroy the terrain xD
but if pokemon were to be real..will there be a pokemon league or pokelympia? XD
imagine...a 12 year old boy gets his first pokemon from a freaky prof =P ...it's like giving a 5 year old kid a gun..he just don't know hat happens if the ember goes wrong..BUT! traveling through the lands..earning money by fighting trainers...catching legendaries O.O ...that's pokemon in RL =P and great.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 19, 2010)

and we could trade pokemon and help each other out, assuming the other party doesn't belong to a team


----------



## hullo8d (Jun 19, 2010)

I would love to eat a couple of Pokemon


----------



## The Pi (Jun 19, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> I would love to eat a couple of Pokemon


Slowpoke tails, YUM YUM


----------



## wicked-MF (Jun 19, 2010)

What about the noobish Freak-organisations like Team Rocket,Galactic..etc.?

[EDIT]: will they also exist?


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 19, 2010)

Lol throw a couple electrodes through the window BAM xD
all the chavs would have granbulls on leads and be wearin their poke-hats backwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would get a lucario and be like a bounty hunter catching pokemon and killing people/battling people.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> What do you think would happen to the way we live and communicate nowadays, if all of a sudden, Pokémon became reality?
> 
> I think that it would be cool to have some Pokémon of your own, but those Pokémon might be incredibly dangerous, because games/manga/anime ? real life. Lots of attacks from Pokémon could seriously hurt people, even if they had a 'friendly' intention. Imagine getting hit by some Pokémon using Water Gun: the Pokémon really shoots a bullet made out of water, and because of the massive impact it has, you might even die. Another example: a Pokémon uses Flamethrower: you get hit and you either get a 3rd degree burn or you're dead.
> If you want to capture a Pokémon, or if you want it to leave from the forest you wish to cut down (just giving examples here), they will most likely offer some serious resistance, just like real animals but with even more powerful attacks.
> ...


oh, wow. I could think of many things to do...sexually...  let's say it would be cool. Imagine having Ho-Oh take you to work everyday, and Combusken to live in your stove and light up the burners for you. And let's not forget Prinplup, who can make a lake in your back garden for free


----------



## YayMii (Jun 20, 2010)

If Pokémon existed...
DAMN IT, WHY WON'T GAME FREAK STOP MAKING NEW POKEMON


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 20, 2010)

Pokemon anime in real life. Just imagine it... They can eat and sleep without money and they are so happy.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 20, 2010)

Meh. Pokemon is nothing more than cyber cock-fighting.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 20, 2010)

Well wouldn't we be like the trainers then, like get hit with unlimited amount of electricity and still survive like Ash?  Yea that would be awesome


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 21, 2010)

what if your just not looking hard enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 21, 2010)

The Celebi one creeped me out, what IS the thing in the pic, actually?

Also, that Arceus looks so good, I would never say it was Photoshopped!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2010)

and don't forget the pikachu.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 21, 2010)

We would have 10 year old kids dropping from grade school to go live in the wilderness with no adult supervision.  Along with resulting in the downfall of international intelligence, we would also have raised population of terrorism.  There would probably be a monopoly of whom controls the marketing of pokéballs, and the entire world would be vegetarians (unless they eat meat in pokémon, which I have yet to find).


----------



## YayMii (Jun 21, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Meh. Pokemon is nothing more than cyber cock-fighting.


So there's over 600 different kinds of roosters? Sure.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 21, 2010)

Defiance said:
			
		

> We would have 10 year old kids dropping from grade school to go live in the wilderness with no adult supervision.  Along with resulting in the downfall of international intelligence, we would also have raised population of terrorism.  There would probably be a monopoly of whom controls the marketing of pokéballs, and the entire world would be vegetarians (unless they eat meat in pokémon, which I have yet to find).


AFAIK SlowpokeTails are meat. Pokémeat.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 21, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Defiance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yummy Give me that Pokémeat.


----------



## Whizz (Jun 21, 2010)

Fuckin' awesome, that's what it would be like. Especially if I would have the Pokémon I captured in the games. Man...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 21, 2010)

Totally awesome it would be.


----------



## Thoob (Jun 21, 2010)

This was one of my fantasies when I was about 10... My fantasies today are more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## mad567 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well the world would be less poluted...because insted of cars we could use a pokemon with fly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.........


----------



## The Pi (Jun 21, 2010)

mad567 said:
			
		

> Well the world would be less poluted...because insted of cars we could use a pokemon with fly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But we will need the HM and the gym badge


----------



## monkat (Jun 21, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> This was one of my fantasies when I was about 10... My fantasies today are more
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had those fantasies when I was like 10, now I want pokémon to be real


----------



## mad567 (Jun 21, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> But we will need the HM and the gym badge



I could enver understand that think what's the point of the badge since a flying pokemon can already fly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??????


----------



## YayMii (Jun 22, 2010)

mad567 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pokémon refuses to fly unless you encourage it by showing it your badge.


----------



## Njrg (Jun 22, 2010)

Then all our caves will have these:


----------



## Depravo (Jun 22, 2010)

It would be a world where we are constantly harangued by animal rights do-gooders.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 22, 2010)

Dinosaurs are a myth used to cover up the existence of pokemon


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Dinosaurs are a myth used to cover up the existence of pokemon



He Speaks The Truth


----------



## alidsl (Jun 23, 2010)

Only the Japanese know


----------



## anaxs (Jun 23, 2010)

world war 3, but it would be pretty cool


----------



## .Chris (Jun 23, 2010)

Everyone would find Pokemon everywhere you go, even on your front lawn...

OH MY GAWD! THERE'S A FRICKIN' PICKACHU ON MY LAWN! IMMA GONNA CATCH IT! w00t!



...other than that, it would be kinda cool, but image them in real life...



			
				Njrg said:
			
		

> Then all our caves will have these:


----------



## Skyline969 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hm... Pokemon in real life... definitely not good. However, people in real life are not helpless if their pokeymans are all defeated. If someone sent their prized bayleef after me or something, I'm gonna shoot it with a shotgun. Let's see a pokemon center heal that thing.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 23, 2010)

I would throw pokeballs at people, and start attacking random people w/ my pokemon


----------



## Dj_Qbert (Jun 23, 2010)

New type of cuisine.


----------



## .Chris (Jun 23, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I would throw pokeballs at people, and start attacking random people w/ my pokemon


You caught a RoboticBuddy! Would you like to nickname it?

The next day nobody is on earth, except you and your pokeballs....


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 23, 2010)

Why catch when you buy them all.
Also when you can beat up little 10 year olds and steal their pokemon.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 23, 2010)

Then probably someone, somewhere out there is playing you and your pokemon on their 3DS.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 23, 2010)

Pidgey used Gust!


Spoiler











Squirtle used Surf!


Spoiler











Sandshrew used Earthquake!


Spoiler











Magmar used Sunny Day!


Spoiler











Jigglypuff used Sing!


Spoiler











Togepi used Sweet Kiss!


Spoiler


----------



## TornZero (Jun 23, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Pidgey used Gust!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


*fix'd Togepi's chosen attack* This is probably the most likely result anyways.


----------



## .Chris (Jun 23, 2010)

Kyogre used Sheer Cold!


Spoiler











Groudon used Fire Blast!


Spoiler


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 23, 2010)

People, calm down and keep this ontopic please. I find the images you posted funny, but the point of this topic is to actually _discuss_, not to post some images to make sure you are even funnier than the previous poster.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 24, 2010)

My viewpoint on this hypothetical situation...



*Scenario #1:* Pokemon are suddenly introduced into the world we know and love

- The world around us would be destroyed and the human race would no longer be dominant, nor at the top of the food chain.

We would live in fear of our last day on Earth taken away at the hands/paws/hooves/claws of our, now intelligent and organized, elemental overlords.

But at least we'd have fun while it happened.


*Scenario #2:* Pokemon have lived beside us since the dawn of life on Earth

- The environment would have time to adapt to the elemental threats it faces every day and our world may be quite different.

We would have adapted to suit our roles at the top of the evolutionary chain and rule our world alongside our Pokemon brethren.

Pokemon and humans would hone their skills and techniques in order to become the best they can be and take on anything or anyone that tries to disrupt the environmental balance.

Due to these facts, the world would be a quite peaceful place and war would never need to be waged. Common interests would bind the world's population as a whole.

Fun and merriment would be had by all and it'd be mostly like the anime without the cheesy plots/characters/voice acting.


----------



## azure0wind (Jun 25, 2010)

Dialga in real life...?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 25, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> Dialga in real life...?


I think we'd be fine unless an evil organization summoned it.


----------



## Julian Sidewind (Jun 25, 2010)

We would all be terrible terrible people...

Main thing on my mind is where we would get meat.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 25, 2010)

Julian Sidewind said:
			
		

> We would all be terrible terrible people...
> 
> Main thing on my mind is where we would get meat.



>.>


----------



## anaxs (Jun 25, 2010)

team rocket


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 25, 2010)

Would be awesome, but yeah it might be dangerous.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Overman1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

We'd all be talking badly dubbed english and would sport big eyes with pointy chins and we'd have theme songs running in the background of our lives, with poorly written lyrics and off tune music.

PETA would be up in arms against making pokemon fight each other; bringing charges against every Tom, Dick, and Harry who owns one, while the sanitation department would be knee-deep in pokemon dung.

The vast majority of the world would love these little cirtters and it would become so enjoyable to collect them that people would soon dedicate their lives to pursue them.  Jobs would be lost and the stockmarket would crash except for the saving grace that is the PokeMarket.  With little to nothing being produced, save for those things related to Pokemon, the economy would eventually fail and bailouts given to those companies that are 'too big to fail' such as Pokemon grooming services, Pokemon food producers and PokeBall makers.  a new economy would be born...the PokeEconomy.

Grassroots groups calling for a return to natural and essential living would grow and begin to install politicians in office.  The new American 3rd party would be created, probably called the 'AnitPokeTarians', whose mandate it will be to eliminate the publics reliance on Pokemon.

'Gotta catch em all' would be the new cool slogan for kids (and adults) hooked on the narcotic of pokemon collecting, inciting government sanctions and programs, warning kids away from the dangers of pokemon addiction.  _'This is your brain; this is your brain on pokemon...any questions?'_

The PokeRus would eventually mutate and begin to infect human beings and while this may seem to be a good thing at first, after weeks of exposure, those affected would begin to age rapidly and die painfully.  Because of this, Pokemon would then be hunted down and 'cleansed'.  A new law would be passed making it illegal to own Pokemon for this reason and a blackmarket of Pokemon trainers would emerge.

These disease ridden PokeAddicts choose to live fast and die hard for their hobby.  After a few decades of this, video game companies would make games where one can play a character who collects these dangerous pokemon to quell the still undying 'need' for anything pokemon, and acitivist groups, dominiated by concerned mothers would rise up and tell everyone that the Pokemon video games are the reason their kids make cats and dogs fight in dark alleys.

Pokemon would eventually only be seen in dioramas at the Smithsonian, where museum guides tell us about a dark chapter in human history when these horrible creatures almost wiped out the enitre human race with disease and highly addictive pheromones, which made people lethargic and overweight.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

^ that would be extremely disturbing.


----------



## Overman1977 (Jun 26, 2010)

Also, Ninty would own their genetic codes and charge out the butt to buy one and have special 'giveaway' events where their prototypes could infiltrate homes, reporting back to them via encrypted data streams on the public's use of illegal roms.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 26, 2010)

anaxs said:
			
		

> team rocket


Yeah, what about them? Try adding some more content, and maybe a touch of your opinion on the subject next time...


----------



## personager (Jun 26, 2010)

wouldn't pokemon completely replace animals, then?


----------



## Icealote (Jun 26, 2010)

What about the fact that we all want the same legendaries? Mass cloning of Arceus, Dialga, Mewtwo.. etc?

I'm more worried if the items from Pokemon became real as well... A kid eating a rare candy.. what the **** will happen? Well at least there be a cure for cancer... full heal or restoration... o.O


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 26, 2010)

personager said:
			
		

> wouldn't pokemon completely replace animals, then?
> Not necessarily. They _could_ live together in harmony.
> 
> QUOTE(Icealote @ Jun 26 2010, 04:24 PM) What about the fact that we all want the same legendaries? Mass cloning of Arceus, Dialga, Mewtwo.. etc?


How would we do that?


----------



## Overman1977 (Jun 26, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> personager said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genetically altered Dittos who are strong enough to mate with a legendary Pokemon, but you'd have to ask Ninty for the nucleotide sequences...or ppl could just download them and create their own pirated Dittos if they have the know-how.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

nice. i think.


----------



## casidepro (Jun 26, 2010)

what if ditto could change into humans ^^


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jun 26, 2010)

The world would be dangerous but my shiny hitmontop will protect me


----------



## evandixon (Jun 26, 2010)

If Pokemon existed, that would mean Time Travel was possible, so I would somehow find the Doctor's Tardis after he died in a noble cause, and travel through time in it.


----------



## SirCB85 (Jun 26, 2010)

The Doctor will never die, instead he will save us from what Pokemon will do to our world by using a refined Delta Wave specialy designed to just affect them!


----------



## evandixon (Jun 27, 2010)

SirCB85 said:
			
		

> The Doctor will never die, instead he will save us from what Pokemon will do to our world by using a refined Delta Wave specialy designed to just affect them!


He will be in the far far future, and an alien race called Zenquatians will shoot him with lazers 70x more powerful than the Dalek's lazers.


----------



## Icealote (Jun 27, 2010)

casidepro said:
			
		

> what if ditto could change into humans ^^



So you would ask ditto to change into a super hot woman (or man...depending your taste?) LOL


----------



## Julian Sidewind (Jun 27, 2010)

Icealote said:
			
		

> casidepro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its like a blowup doll...with a button that when u push it, it says "ditto"...


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 1, 2010)

Humans would no longer exist. Pokemon would have killed us off once they were tired of us.


----------



## riverchen (Jul 3, 2010)

I DEMANDS DEM CUETT POKEMEN


----------



## metamaster (Jul 3, 2010)

Pokemon in real life... Those things never die, they only faint. They would overpopulate the Earth and with their unnatural powers overcome the human race. They would then breed until the Earth is full of them and looks like a colorful ball of flesh from outer space.


----------



## Quanno (Jul 3, 2010)

Atheists would get their ass kicked. I mean, how would they explain how something like this:





is able to perfectly breath and walk alongside you?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2010)

Quanno said:
			
		

> Atheists would get their ass kicked. I mean, how would they explain how something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Science? You'd be amazed as to what is possible nowadays.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 3, 2010)

metamaster said:
			
		

> Pokemon in real life... Those things never die, they only faint. They would overpopulate the Earth and with their unnatural powers overcome the human race. They would then breed until the Earth is full of them and looks like a colorful ball of flesh from outer space.
> Actually, they do die. The Pokemon Tower in Lavender is proof of that.
> Remember Blue's Raticate?
> 
> ...


I don't get it... Wouldn't that be a supporting argument of *evolution* (lol, cross reference)?


----------



## doeo (Jul 3, 2010)

Celebi, Lucario, Feraligatr.... MAWYNE!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 3, 2010)

Much as I would want it to kick ass, logic leads me to believe that it would be a total cataclysm of biblical proportions. Primarily because when you boil it down to the basics, mankind would see real life Pokemon as little more than the latest weapons in their arsenal. Warmongering douchebags would simply train pokemon for their own diabolical ends, it'd spark the biggest war mankind has ever seen, and we'd destroy ourselves.

Mind you, we're pretty much destined to do that anyway, at least if we had pokemon it'd be colourful when we finally blow up the entire world.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 4, 2010)

1: No one would ever die of anything but old age. Fire, lava, lightning, frozen solid, we could handle it all.
2: We'd all be incredibly ignorant and uninformed of regions around us.
3: Neon haircolours would be possible to have naturally.
4: Highly dangerous, gigantic robots would be ridiculously cheap, and easy to obtain.
5: No one would age, ever.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 7, 2010)

Quanno said:
			
		

> Atheists would get their ass kicked. I mean, how would they explain how something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always found that pokemon freaky.



We'd also be fat, making our pokemon do everything for us.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Jul 7, 2010)

there would have been no studies.just explore the world and go to pokemon center to eat.we would live a life without any worries at all.


----------



## Rhubarb on Fire (Jul 12, 2010)

Hah! Kids will run away from home when they're 10 years old, doing the bidding of a creepy old guy, and mom will send them off with a quick "You're gonna travel the world and pursue animal fighting as a career? Okay! Here's my phone number; be sure to send me all your money so I can waste it on completely useless stuff  I mean, save it for you!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really now, Pokemon irl would be pretty interesting to say the least. I'd fancy me a Mightyena. Or imagine riding to school on an Arcanine! Though yes, Pokemon are much more intelligent than animals, and have so many insane powers that I can hardly imagine the mischief they'd cause on a daily basis. I just had a stray thought on how a haunted house would be a total nightmare... the thought of a Ghastly in my house, invisibly watching, would drive me to paranoia. *-*


----------



## The Pi (Jul 12, 2010)

Would the global currency become pokédollars?

I would get an eyelash from mew and make a clone but give it a shock collar.


----------



## harg (Jul 18, 2010)

ReallY scary...


----------



## Finishoff (Jul 18, 2010)

Avoid tall grass. People randomly barging into your home.


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 18, 2010)

Wars....
Wars everywhere


----------



## felixsrg (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't know... we eating pokemons? o.O. But for real I thought this a long time ago and the possibilities are infinite, like "Small towns and large routs to get between them", "totally independent 10 years old children", "A group with weird clothes trying to conquer the world" and the list continues like this.


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jul 19, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Pokemon anime in real life. Just imagine it... They can eat and sleep without money and they are so happy.


Ash is probably a billionaire from all the battles he's won.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 19, 2010)

If Pokemon existed, I would catch a bunch of Miltanks. Then I'd have steak for the rest of my life.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2010)

A real Lucario all to myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 life would be great


----------



## Devin (Jul 19, 2010)

My Ulitmatpikacharmilkreraiconymetro with awesome moves like......

Tackle-Sleep-LOL-Ulitmatpikacharmilkreraiconymetro Beam

It can't be pronounced, or beaten.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 19, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> My Ulitmatpikacharmilkreraiconymetro with awesome moves like......
> 
> Tackle-Sleep-LOL-Ulitmatpikacharmilkreraiconymetro Beam
> 
> It can't be pronounced, or beaten.


Then how would Ulitmatpikacharmilkreraiconymetro know what moves to use?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 19, 2010)

10 year olds would perish constantly as they are released into the wilderness with no real life skills.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 19, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh, he got you there...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 28, 2010)

Rhubarb on Fire said:
			
		

> I just had a stray thought on how a haunted house would be a total nightmare... the thought of a Ghastly in my house, invisibly watching, would drive me to paranoia. *-*


Don't forget Haunters, which like scaring people to death... like literally.

Freakin' madness I tell ya.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 29, 2010)

The world's energy problems would be solved too...
Enough water for people cause of mudkips


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll go catch Zekrom if it was true


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 5, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> The world's energy problems would be solved too...
> Enough water for people cause of mudkips


----------



## Jax (Aug 5, 2010)

Everyone would be a vegetarian...


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 6, 2010)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 6, 2010)

Jax said:
			
		

> Everyone would be a vegetarian...


Breakfast: Chancey Egg Omelet with a glass of Cherubi Juice.

Lunch: Miltank Burger (with Miltank Cheese), Oddish Side Salad, and a glass of Sunflora Nectar.

Dinner: Kanto Fried Pidgey, a side of Mashed Eggsecute, and a glass of  Miltank milk.

Desert: Tropius Fruit Sorbet garnished with Roselia Petals.





I think we can rule out vegetarians.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 6, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U sound like


Spoiler
















 I been watching one piece to much


----------



## The Pi (Aug 6, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Kanto Fried Pidgey


That's genius


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm thinking about Raichu.


----------



## Langin (Aug 6, 2010)

I would be something like a muchlax to be honest....


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 6, 2010)

there would be some new patch of land and over 100 species found every 4 to 5 years...


----------



## metamaster (Aug 8, 2010)

Lol the pokemon would fight back during hunting season. And the hunters would become the hunted.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 8, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> I would be something like a muchlax to be honest....


...

That's not the point of the topic.


----------



## Falcon27252 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would run outside and look for a Charmander. It would be so mad Pokemon being real.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

We would need to patch  XXXX-The.World(U)(Xenophobia).nds with Lunar IPS so that Pokemon would appear.


----------



## Daku93 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that it would be different only a little bit. Right we have pets and they are not that much different than pokemon. The only thing you can't really do is to fight with them.


----------



## kaz_abdin (Aug 9, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xD Epic!


----------



## t^2 (Aug 10, 2010)

I think it would be like having animals that were much cuter, and could say their names.

And aside from that, righteous.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'd have a Mew, and it would fly me around anywhere I wanted to go, I could hop on its back and surf in the water, and if anyone's pissing me off, Mew would go psychic on their ass xD My Mew would be so awesome, and I'd love it to death. I'd also be a full fledged trainer and I would love every minute of it. I'd be the very best - a champion!


----------



## saxamo (Aug 12, 2010)

what are you all stupid? Pokemon would enslave humans, there's no reason why giant fire breathing creatures with psychic powers would *ever* let humans have control over them. We'd be _their_ pets.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, you're right,


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Aug 16, 2010)

lacrymosa967 said:
			
		

> I'd have a Mew, and it would fly me around anywhere I wanted to go, I could hop on its back and surf in the water, and if anyone's pissing me off, Mew would go psychic on their ass xD My Mew would be so awesome, and I'd love it to death. I'd also be a full fledged trainer and I would love every minute of it. I'd be the very best - a champion!


Same, Mew is waaay better than Mewtwo or whatever :'), He is a boss.
Also BoT[Back on Topic]: That would be awesome


----------



## monkat (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow...this thread lasted two months xD I'm surprised.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2010)

End of pollution because we make the pokemon do it all!


----------

